# Will my new BFD DSP1124P definitely not work with MIDI?



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

Today I picked up the DSP1124P from a local retailer. Its likely been sitting there for several weeks if not months, so I'm sure it wouldn't already have the 1.4 firmware.

My question is whether there is any chance the MIDI part will work so that I can use REW to send the programming to the device. Any one know?

For instance does this issue affect ALL 1.3 firmware units made say over the past year? And what does the bug prevent me from doing exactly? Does it just disable a few functions or will REW not be able to talk to it at all?

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Unless Behringer has made some changes in the last month of so, you can be sure the MIDI won’t work. See this thread, and a link to a second important one at the end of the last page.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Any one know?


Yes, V1.3 firmware does not work with REW..............


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

brucek said:


> Yes, V1.3 firmware does not work with REW..............


Too bad. Well, while I await the chip I may try manually storing the info into the BFD. Hopefully that's not too much of a PITA...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Too bad. Well, while I await the chip I may try manually storing the info into the BFD. Hopefully that's not too much of a PITA...


It's the only way I've ever used the BFD - and I have two systems to deal with. I don't see the need for the midi at all. But that's just me. How many times are you going to equalize your BFD in a room? It takes seconds to enter the filters. I can have them entered faster than you can plug in your midi cable and play with the programming....

brucek


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

brucek said:


> It's the only way I've ever used the BFD - and I have two systems to deal with. I don't see the need for the midi at all. But that's just me. How many times are you going to equalize your BFD in a room? It takes seconds to enter the filters. I can have them entered faster than you can plug in your midi cable and play with the programming....
> 
> brucek


That is terrific news and will also save me $ for the MIDI interface I needed to purchase for this.

I was just thinking that the MIDI programming would be a real time saver during the experimental period. My impression is that it'll take several interactions and experimentation to get the curve down nicely.

How good of a predictor is REW in this sense? In other words once it makes its recommendations is there generally a lot of touch up or are they spot on? My understanding is that it will show a red line that shows what it expects the results to be, before even trying it? Assuming that turns out to be accurate that'll be a big time saver with MIDI programming interface available.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How good of a predictor is REW in this sense? In other words once it makes its recommendations is there generally a lot of touch up or are they spot on?...


What REW is really exceptional at is showing the results of what the predicted corrected filtered response will be. 

By this I mean, that after you take an unfiltered measurement and press the button for REW to suggest filters, you still need to play around with the filters in REW by both modifying the ones suggested and also entering your own until the 'corrected' graph that it shows is to your liking.

Once you then manually enter those filters and then subsequently do another response measurement to see how it looks now with the filters in place, it's amazing how close that predicted corrected response actually was compared to the actual response..

brucek


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I've been dialing in manually on the BFD for over 5 years now. I have the 1124's predecessor (1100, maybe???) It has the midi ports, but I've never tried them. Instead I just got used to the jog and shuttle method. Once you get used to the interface it goes quick, especially since REW tells you all the settings you need (like coarse frequency, fine frequency, gain, and bandwidth). Looking up the frequency and estimating the proper bandwidth was part of a ugly game of trial and error before REW. Now it's ultra simple. I won't get greedy and demand MIDI 

enjoy the new toy!


----------

